# acupuncture for degenerative disc question



## twonhshepherds

Anyone have experience with degenerative disc disease and acupuncture?

Max is 11. We found out about a year ago, about the DD, and keeping him active(appropriately) and Prednisone have done the job. After a long hard winter, I've had to ramp up the Pred from 1/3 tab of 20m every other day to 1/2 tab every day. I'm hoping that better weather will help, but it's time to find something else.

He is a big dog, not overweight. In fact, I'm having to increase his food. His activity level is good...he can run, no problem. Walking, he's a bit wobbly front and back feet. No problem getting up or laying down. He does have mild hip dysplasia and spondylosis.

He's on Cosequin and Adequan once a month or as needed.

Any thoughts, suggestions.Any acupuncture warnings...or recommendations in New England.


----------



## twonhshepherds

I had a long conversation with the acupuncture Vet that we chose for treating Max, last night. I'm hopeful that Max can, if not get off the Pred, be sustained on a much lower dosage AND have easier function...he is NOT in pain,it appears, but his foot control is sloppy.
I was hoping for SOME information from anyone who used acupuncture for spinal issues...oh, well....


----------



## natalie559

We have been getting chiro and acupuncture for Penny for Lumbosacral Spondylosis. She is getting dry needles now and we have been going once a month for 5ish months. I have not noticed any improvements, not sure if improvement is the goal or if it not worsening is the goal or both. Penny has yelped when lifted and drags her feet a lot.

I think experiences vary a lot and that it is worth a try.

Will you be doing chiro too? What about supplements? Our first vet diagnosed Penny with IVDD and I got a list of supplements that would maybe help, when we got the second I believe more accurate diagnosis I reviewed the supplements and they still were good so we have continued them.

Monica Segal was the one that suggested the supplement plan when I asked about IVDD,

"I've worked with many dogs that have this disease and the following approach seems to have helped somewhat:

Fresh foods, focusing on veggies for antioxidants, as well as supplemental vitamins C (I use ester-c only) and E, vitamin B compound and CoQ10 (in the case of this disease, I use 30 mg per 20 pounds of bodyweight but I haven't gone to more than 100 mg)"

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=879419#Post879419

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=891719&page=1#Post891719

Also look through the Holistic/Homeopathic Practices section for more experiences.


----------



## kshort

My Max had this problem. I believe that the acupuncture is what kept him going for the next year and a half. He was one month away from 12 when we lost him. In addition to the acupuncture, we walked every day. The exercise is so critical. Towards the end, we also did hydrotherapy. I wish I would have started it sooner.

I hope it helps your Max. Please keep us posted!


----------



## LisaT

I think cetyl myristoleate is a good addition. With any luck, maybe you won't need as much pred. I also follow the advice that natalie posted above for both of my dogs, though not in dosage.

My Max get both acupuncture and chiropractic. The acupuncture really helps him move easier, and eases pain quite a bit. The chiropractric work helps keep the actual joints more mobile and in the long run, that might be the modality that is most effective and slowing the joints from becoming more restricted.


----------



## twonhshepherds

Thanks for this information. The Vet who will do acupuncture on Max is recommending a many pronged approach. Herbs, change(and/or additions ) in diet, massage therapy(which she will teach me) and something else I didn't understand. She wants to get Max off the Pred or at least to a minimum dose and for him to have better use of his feet. She told me that 90% of her practise is geared towards large older dogs with neuromuscular issues.
I don't know about chiropractic...it scares me, rightly or wrongly because of the spinal damage....we'll see.

Max gets exercise every day. Sometimes it is limited to road walks as we live in the frozen north. Ice is his enemy. It is why he hurt himself. I can't wait for better weather so he can swim and run on softer ground.

He appears to be in little or no pain. I just want the rest of his life to be as functional and happy as we can make it.

I'll reread all the info you all posted.

A very big THANKS from Max and me.


----------



## JenM66

Acupuncture probably can't hurt. Gracie LOVES it and it's done wonders for her mobility (lumbosacral instability). I say give it a try. What I liked about the holistic vet we went to - he said to schedule appointments for 5 consecutive weeks - but if we saw no change in her mobility by then, there would be no reason to continue. I felt he was very fair and didn't try to stiff us for money. BTW - Gracie started jumping like a puppy again after 2 weeks!!!!! We now go every 4-6 weeks. He feels we'll be able to go even longer in the warmer weather.


----------



## natalie559

Jen does Gracie receive the electrotheraphy- where they 'cook' the needles- or are you just doing dry needles? 

Lisa how about yours?


----------



## LisaT

Max just gets the straight needles. His vet is a "part time" acupuncture vet, so she doesn't have all that fancy stuff









Indy actually gets acupuncture with a red light instead of needles -- she can't handle the needles because of whatever her disease process is makes her too sensitive to them.


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: LisaTIndy actually gets acupuncture with a red light instead of needles


The infrared laser light therapy? Penny has been receiving that too in addition to the dry needles.


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: LisaTIndy actually gets acupuncture with a red light instead of needles
> 
> 
> 
> The infrared laser light therapy? Penny has been receiving that too in addition to the dry needles.
Click to expand...

Same with LJ.


----------



## LisaT

I think it is infra-red, not sure about the laser part. Here's the one that the vet has, and I bought one years ago, when they were much cheaper: http://www.mclarenusainc.com/therapy.htm

It was cheaper in the long run.


----------

